# Count Daniel Lanois out for the summer



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A news item today indicates he has sub-divided a number of bones in his body as a result of a bad motorcycle accident today, and will be spending the next few months recuperating rather than touring.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

ouch! that's gotta hurt.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, at least he is still alive, and let's hope he gets back to making and helping to make music real soon.

Here's a great clip of him on QTV with two of the three musicians I saw him play with in Halifax YouTube - 'The Messenger' by Daniel Lanois in HD on QTV


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> ....... he has *sub-divided *a number of bones in his body .....


I been reading orthopedics for years...never heard this term before......but I like it.

Hope Daniel Lanois "undivides" all those bones and gets back to good health as quickly as nature permits.

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I hate when that happens. 

That's also why I don't ride bikes anymore.

Healing mojo to Danny.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

man - that sucks - hope he recovers soon......

on a more selfish note.....i'm bummed that i wont get to see his black dub project this summer


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope Daniel get well soon. He's one of Canada's true musical talents. I caught him last year in Bowmanville and was blown away by his performance.


----------

